# Advanced D&D Second Edition Revamp(Recruiting)



## CondorDM

*CondorDM's schedule -
Play Times : 10 pm Atlantic, 9 EST start and goes until people get tired - Saturdays, Sundays, Wednesdays & Thursdays.

Skull Horn Society -
Your Joining a world wide guild, fun adventure, interesting interaction, amazing puzzles, a mind field of traps, not just "hit, miss" hack n slash an of course mystery await you.

This is an important rule - Scheduling issues should not be a problem here at advanced dungeons and dragons 2nd edition revamp. The guilds uses a magical system to bring characters back to a guild branch  or sends characters out into the field with a party. Meaning DM can bring players in an out of a session, you only need to show when you are in the mood to play. This means i can take on a large number of players but only DM 6 players per session.

Willing to take new players on who don't know how to play but wanna learn and willing to do some reading.

I run campaign after campaign, if your level headed, humble to a point an can bring the effort needed on your end, then you would fit in here. My take on a "Persistent" world.

Character Creation is very easy.

Audio Introduction - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZjpT_t60c[/ame]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DMing Resume -
I have ran up to 24 campaigns online, 10 years in total running games online. 20 years of table top gaming, i also run for two table top groups(Meaning the count of campaigns here are only the online campaigns i speak of) each once a month as well as running here. 18 campaigns completed, most going close to 600 sessions, nothing less then 400 session, the uncompleted campaigns each went above 100 sessions.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
To answer some criticism most people assume up-front -

I do not aim to run a heavy rp interaction or hack n slash game, i put the same hard working effort into all areas of the game though i do not try an balance things out, i give what the situation calls for. That maybe heavy rp interaction for several sessions or hack n slash for a number of sessions, mixed if the situation calls for it.

Wisdom ability stat has been taken out due to no cleric class and skills do not work off ability scores here.

Alignments are cut down to three, home brewed versions of course to fit the game, i am sure there are a million reasons players could give me to allow the others but i won't be. You may throw your opinion at me on this but it most likely will turn me off from wanting to DM you, so if your truly interested in joining the game please consider this fact.
-----------------------
Direct link to campaign information -
http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=worldhistory
-----------------------------------------------
Visit Our Forum - http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com*http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com


----------



## CondorDM

*OpenRPG*
Advanced dungeons and dragons 2ed revamp games are ran on OpenRPG.

OpenRPG is a chat program like mirc but way less chaotic, once you open the program you can browse the servers. There are only a few, each containing a lobby room plus created rooms by users.

On the left side of the program is and area for files(called nodes on openrpg), these files can be sent back an forth between users. Meaning DM can send you a characters sheet, you open the sheet an fill it in, send it back as if at the table passing your sheet to the DM.

You will also notice buttons(dice buttons), press for example a d6 an it will pop up in the chat room. When you sign into a server you go right into the lobby try not to roll dice there cause some people get annoyed an that can get you booted or banned from a server.

*Here is the link to find the downloads for OpenRPG* -
OpenRPG: http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?c=orpg&m=getorpg171
-------------------------------------------------------
*skype*
Free to download just search "skype" on google, easy to load onto your computer, simply do the quick registering an your ready.
All you gotta do is fine me by searching *condordm [MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION] .com*

I use skype to DM, you may use text or even mic if you wish.


----------



## CondorDM

*Campaign "Black Crow Mercenaries Reborn"*

Five  years have passed sense "the invasion", the guild does not have the  hold it once had, many do not fear them as they once did. Some of the  guilds allies find themselves being over taken by enemies, small wars  have broken out over land.

The guild cannot aid their allies that  well currently, the king crows are few an not able to lend their powers  as they did in their younger years. The guilds army "black watch" an  navy "black flag" were crippled during the invasion an not ready to join  any serious battle even now.

Though the guild is not sitting  back doing nothing, the red mages have come up with a method to create a  new style of elite personal for the guild. Fusion! is their idea, after  much testing trying to breed "Skull Horned Dragons" they have come up  with a method to do so. 
------------------------------
Update -
Many  changes have come in a short time, the grey masons have taken a hold  onto the guild from the inside. During the invasion the masons sprung a  plan to get in the ranks of the guild an take it over from the inside  which for the most part they have achieved.

The current player  characters found out this during a mission, they also found out a King  Crow named Carter faked his death but is very much alive forming a army  to fight these masons an win back the guild to the side of good.

You  separate from the current guild an join Carter an the old guilds army,  they now take the name "Black Flag Pirates" an will enter the current  war fighting on two fronts.

If the guild is to be what it was in the past an reclaim its former glory then this war must be won.


----------



## CondorDM

Visit Our forum - http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com


----------



## CondorDM

Visit Our forum - http://advanceddnd2edrevamp.proboards.com


----------



## CondorDM

Bump


----------



## CondorDM

Recruiting for new campaign, earlier post updated.


----------



## CondorDM

Bump


----------



## CondorDM

*Don't Let Thaco Scare You Away(Please Read)*

*Thaco is no different then the current rolling system wotc uses, the difference in math is wotc you add were as in thaco you subtract.*

You start off with a 20 thaco at level one and lowers as you level(there are other ways to lower thaco as well), armor class starts at 10 but does not lower due to gaining levels, you must manually lower this through things like dexterity, armor an magical items ect.

*Fighter thaco 20, goblin has 8 ac -*
20-8=12 Roll 12 or more on a d20 to hit the goblin.

*Fighter thaco 13, dragon -2 ac -*
13+2=15 Roll 15 or more on a d20 to hit the dragon.

*Fighter thaco -2, giant -5 ac -*
-2+-5=3 Roll 3 or more on a d20 to hit the giant.

It is child's math an runs as fast as wotc rolling combat system.


----------



## CondorDM

This shows up on my recruiting thread, i added further details -

"I  do not aim to run a heavy rp interaction or hack n slash game, i put  the same hard working effort into all areas of the game though i do not  try an balance things out, i give what the situation calls for. That  maybe heavy rp interaction for several sessions or hack n slash for a  number of sessions, mixed if the situation calls for it." -

*I  explain this cause many read through the basic up-front pitch an start  to make many assumptions(this assumption issue is a poison cause it  seems to turn people into lazy readers, they won't read half of whats  offered an form opinions/questions based on reading little to nothing  written for a game).*

"Wisdom ability stat has been taken out due to no cleric class and skills do not work off ability scores here." -

*This  is for the current campaign though i change, evolve an even go back to  previous stuff. I do not hold back, this is my game an i adjust the  rules ect for each new campaign(how much i change varies).*

"Alignments:There are no alignments to follow, pitch me  the type of person you want to play. First off make sure you have read  through the guild, campaign ect ect information before making such a  decision."

*I will challenge you to maintain the personality an  goal/goals you chosen with this character. Personality will develop an  change but the challenge is not to outright destroy the personality you  have design for the character.
The personality/goals can be as basic  to extreme depending on how you pitch them. This is a group oriented  game an i make sure these things jive with that aim before i allow  personalities to enter the game.*


----------



## CondorDM

bump


----------



## CondorDM

Bump


----------



## CondorDM

Bump


----------



## jacobazariah

Are you still recruiting?  I guess the time zone difference might be a slight problem as I live in Londinium but thought I'd ask!


----------



## CondorDM

Bump


----------

